# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  ما اجمل هذ الصوت  لشيخ عبد الباسط (سورة الضحى)

## AMR@RAMZI

ما اجمل هذ الصوت  
لشيخ عبد الباسط 
رحمه الله 
سورة الضحى

----------


## hami2007

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## davio77

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## king of royal

الف شكر ياغالي 
بارك الله بك

----------

